# How do you play with yours? :D (Da Bird & wannabes)



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Da Bird has to be one of the most popular toys (or the much cheaper £1.99 zooplus version) for our kitties on PF.

*So how do you and your kitties play with yours?*

It was hard work holding the camera and playing at the same time :lol: but here is a 50 second clip of Tinks and Itty demonstrating how we do it 

[youtube_browser]RTLxULCf40c&hd=1[/youtube_browser]​


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ragdolls n da bird

YouTube - Ragdoll kittens v da bird.

bengals & the da bird & the elusive karate kick lol :thumbup:

YouTube - Bengal Kittens gone wild! Kitten Karate kick!

got loads more but havent uploaded em, got they love this toy!!
got lots of pics though!"


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko has "progressed "from flying(literally) round the room in hot pursuit of the "birdie" zooplus version,has both but preferrs the cheapo one.He now wants to hunt it.So it has to be hidden and dragged across the floor,faster than he can run,which is fast :lol:,flicked up in the area and then chased.This goes on until one of us is b******d,usually me.I will one day have a camcorder and will be able to show you this mad,feline in action.Love watching yours Taylor Baby and Aurelia :thumbsup:


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

What is the Zooplus one called? I've ordered a "cat dangler pole bird" costing £1.99 a couple of days ago. If that's the one you mean, I can't wait for it to come!

Aurelia, I loved watching your little video (think you did a great job if you were filming and playing at the same time!) but was most taken by the lighter coloured one of your two BSHs who is so very like my Reuben (pictures in the cat photos section) - or at least he is if he is considered a cream tabby - you can never be sure with videos - maybe he's considered a red?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Drewa said:


> What is the Zooplus one called? I've ordered a "cat dangler pole bird" costing £1.99 a couple of days ago. If that's the one you mean, I can't wait for it to come!


:thumbsup:Thats the one !!!! Sit back,let the fun begin :thumbup::lol::lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

buffie said:


> Meeko has "progressed "from flying(literally) round the room in hot pursuit of the "birdie" zooplus version,has both but preferrs the cheapo one.He now wants to hunt it.So it has to be hidden and dragged across the floor,faster than he can run,which is fast :lol:,flicked up in the area and then chased.This goes on until one of us is b******d,usually me.I will one day have a camcorder and will be able to show you this mad,feline in action.Love watching yours Taylor Baby and Aurelia :thumbsup:


I would LOVE to see Meeko in action Buffie :thumbup: :lol:



Drewa said:


> What is the Zooplus one called? I've ordered a "cat dangler pole bird" costing £1.99 a couple of days ago. If that's the one you mean, I can't wait for it to come!
> 
> Aurelia, I loved watching your little video (think you did a great job if you were filming and playing at the same time!) but was most taken by the lighter coloured one of your two BSHs who is so very like my Reuben (pictures in the cat photos section) - or at least he is if he is considered a cream tabby - you can never be sure with videos - maybe he's considered a red?


That's the one hun  I'm sure your kitties will LOVE it!

Itty (the lighter girl) is a Lilac Tortie ~ thank you very much for the lovely comments  ... of to have a peep at your pics now 

TB~  I'm having issues with my connection atm, and have not been able to watch any youtube clips for days (yet they upload fine ). So I'm looking forward to checking those out once the update on my line is complete ... along with your kitten vids


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> .Love watching yours Taylor Baby and Aurelia :thumbsup:


tanks!!  :thumbup:



Aurelia said:


> TB~  I'm having issues with my connection atm, and have not been able to watch any youtube clips for days (yet they upload fine ). So I'm looking forward to checking those out once the update on my line is complete ... along with your kitten vids


lol mines playing up as well i couldnt see your vid!!!


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Itty (the lighter girl) is a Lilac Tortie ~ thank you very much for the lovely comments  ... of to have a peep at your pics now


Just watched the video again and maybe our definition of "lighter" is different because the one mostly on the left of the picture looks like a lilac tortie to me (not that I'm any expert!) but I was talking about the other one on the right.

Re the toy itself - so basically you just swing it around and up and down?


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> ragdolls n da bird
> 
> YouTube - Ragdoll kittens v da bird.
> 
> ...


loadsa gorgeous kitties,loved them all hun


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Da Bird has to be one of the most popular toys (or the much cheaper £1.99 zooplus version) for our kitties on PF.
> 
> *So how do you and your kitties play with yours?*
> 
> ...


gorgeous cats hun


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Drewa said:


> Just watched the video again and maybe our definition of "lighter" is different because the one mostly on the left of the picture looks like a lilac tortie to me (not that I'm any expert!) but I was talking about the other one on the right.
> 
> Re the toy itself - so basically you just swing it around and up and down?


The one on the left before you click play is Tinks, she's a Blue/Cream 

Re: The toy ... Mine has lasted ages, about 6 months+. I find if you tease them with it rather than let them catch it all the time they love it, and of course it lasts longer  I tend to do it all over the place, up, down, side to side and than I occasionally do it up high round and round the room (bit like lassoing, lol).


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> loadsa gorgeous kitties,loved them all hun


thanks!! 



Drewa said:


> Re the toy itself - so basically you just swing it around and up and down?


you do it along the floor, in the air, it represents a 'bird in flight' we always treat after so they got their 'pray'!

mine never last ive had about 10 in the past 2 years, 2 of the add ones got ripped to bits within days, just had 2 new ones delivered, ones alrdy half eaten 

purrsinourhearts is a good place to buy gos to charity to


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> The one on the left before you click play is Tinks, she's a Blue/Cream


Oh I give up on this "colour" thing!!!!!! Did you look at my pics of Reuben - I call him a Cream Tabby - would you agree with that?


----------

